# IL-2 Book.....!



## Lucky13 (Jun 15, 2014)

Ilyushin IL 2 IL 10 Famous Russian Aircraft Midland New Copy 1857803221 | eBay

The big, massive one, which I bought last year, on ebay for £21.99 and £5.50 shipping, grab it while you have the chance!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 15, 2014)

No doubt an awesome book!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 15, 2014)

H*ll yeah!


----------



## Wurger (Jun 15, 2014)

It will be a nice haul Jasiu.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 15, 2014)

It sure will my friend! I've already got it, but I thought that if someone's looking for it, to a decent price, post the link!

....so I did!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

